# Seguimento Sul - Julho 2013



## ecobcg (30 Abr 2013 às 08:54)

Bons dias,

Ontem choveu um pouco ao final da tarde, com 0,4mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes.

Hoje o dia está com céu parcialmentenublado, a mínima da madrugada foi de *4,4ºC* no Sítio das Fontes, e neste momento sigo com 11,7ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Abr 2013 às 13:36)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2013*

Depois de a temperatura já ter chegado aos 18,2ºC às 11h20, neste momento a mesma desceu consideravelmente, registando-se apenas 14,6ºC no Sítio das Fontes. O céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de WSW.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2013 às 21:25)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2013*

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,2 ºC (11h27)
Temperatura mínima = 4,9 ºC (06h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado, com chuvisco esporádicos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,1 ºC (dia 17); Temp. mínima = 3,7 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Agreste (1 Jul 2013 às 14:36)

Céu limpo e ainda soprou um pouco de sueste da parte da manhã... Temperaturas entre os 20ºC e os 30ºC. Aguardando que as baixas africanas nos engulam no final da semana.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jul 2013 às 14:58)

Aqui por este lado a máxima já chegou aos *29,9ºC* e neste momento sigo com 29,3ºC e uma brisa leve de SSW.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2013 às 16:15)

Hoje está a ser o dia mais quente do ano até agora: *36,5 ºC *

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas; formação de cumulonimbos para leste...

*EDIT:* Fotografias tiradas às 19h00... Cumulonimbos sobre as comarcas de Badajoz e Olivença.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jul 2013 às 18:02)

Por aqui arrefeceu, 31,7ºC com vento de NW. A mínima foi de 24,1ºC, hoje não será tão alta, nem perto 
Máxima de 34,9ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas provenientes de Cumulunimbus em Espanha.


----------



## Agreste (1 Jul 2013 às 18:18)

O final de tarde está a ser marcado por nuvens altas e por menos calor.


----------



## actioman (1 Jul 2013 às 20:35)

Por aqui registo 29,5ºC neste momento e a máxima foi de 35,4ºC pelas 16h aproximadamente.

Também visualizei desde o meu ponto de observação uma trovoada que afectou a zona de Olivença e áreas mais a Sudeste. Sendo que por vezes até se escutou o "ribombar" ao longe.
Devido precisamente a esta célula que se formou consegui algumas imagens de Pileus e um belo Cumulonimbus que fez uma excelente vista desde a minha sala de estar durante alguns minutos! 





































Pelo menos deu para  quebrar a monotonia das últimas semanas...

Hoje a noite será mais fresca e finalmente iremos descer abaixo dos 20ºC!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2013 às 21:43)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 36,5 ºC (15h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Tempo quente com céu muito nublado; descida de temperatura com a entrada de vento moderado ao final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 36,5 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = --,- ºC (dia --).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jul 2013 às 05:20)

Nevoeiro, 13,4ºC e 99% HR. Inversão térmica, típico com NW.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2013 às 22:11)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 30,0 ºC (17h03)
Temperatura mínima = 14,8 ºC (06h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Tempo fresco, com descida bastante acentuada da temperatura do ar; nuvens baixas durante grande parte da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 36,5 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jul 2013 às 22:33)

actioman disse:


>





Excelente convecção, deve ser das primeiras ou a primeira de verão por aí.


----------



## frederico (3 Jul 2013 às 01:37)

Grandes amplitudes térmicas em *Aljezur*.


----------



## actioman (3 Jul 2013 às 02:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Excelente convecção, deve ser das primeiras ou a primeira de verão por aí.



Sim Mário é das primeiras, pena que tenha sido ao lado... 

Quanto às temperaturas a noite passada e o dia de hoje foi como um oásis no deserto! 
A Máxima foi de apenas 31,2ºC (17h46) e a mínima de 14,3ºC (06h10).

Neste momento registo 17,2ºC. Infelizmente está a terminar este período de sossego nocturno!


----------



## Brunomc (3 Jul 2013 às 15:54)

Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco e uns 35.1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2013 às 20:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e mais calor.

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC
actual: 29.7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jul 2013 às 22:45)

Aqui a máxima foi registada às 17h04UTC, com *34,7ºC*. A minima tinha sido de *17,9ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 23,1ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2013 às 23:45)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 36,0 ºC (17h46)
Temperatura mínima = 16,4 ºC (04h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Subida acentuada da temperatura do ar.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 36,5 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Jul 2013 às 23:55)

Ainda 27,7ºC


----------



## Henrique (4 Jul 2013 às 12:04)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2013*

Em Sao Miguel de Machede, Redondo, 40.4 °C ao meio dia... terá algumas influências de radiação directa?
Senão, terá uma "boa" máxima. 

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/...st?query=38.64323044,-7.73714304&sp=IVORAEVO2


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2013 às 12:58)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2013*

Ao meio dia, 11h UTC, Viana do Alentejo comandava com 37,5ºC, seguida de Portel (Oriola) com 37,3ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2013 às 13:52)

12hUTC, em Viana do Alentejo estavam 39,0ºC!

Realmente é uma pena a estação da Amareleja estar off...


----------



## actioman (4 Jul 2013 às 13:53)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2013*



Henrique disse:


> Em Sao Miguel de Machede, Redondo, 40.4 °C ao meio dia... terá algumas influências de radiação directa?
> Senão, terá uma "boa" máxima.
> 
> http://portuguese.wunderground.com/...st?query=38.64323044,-7.73714304&sp=IVORAEVO2



Henrique não acreditem em tudo o que vêem. Sabe-se lá em que condições está essa estação. Eu nunca vi imagens da sua instalação...
Não digo que não tenha tido esse valor medido em boas condições, mas ponho algumas incertezas.
Fiável na zona é a do Redondo. Por isso guia-te por essa.

Por vezes queremos tanto encontrar um determinado valor de temperatura que aceitamos tudo o que aparece... 

Por aqui registo 35,9ºC e continua subindo


----------



## Henrique (4 Jul 2013 às 14:53)

Pois pareceu-me exagerada. No entanto a estação de redondo ja apresentava 36.4 °C á mesma hora (12h), o que me parece um valor bastante mais plausível.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2013 às 15:20)

36,6ºC mais ou menos estável com vento fraco a moderado e predominante do quadrante Este. Mínima de 24,0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2013 às 17:16)

Às 15h UTC, EMAs *>= 40,0ºC*

41,8ºC - Álcacer do Sal, Barrosinha
41,2ºC - Viana do Alentejo
41,0ºC - Coruche
40,7ºC - Santarém, Cidade
40,5ºC - Alvega
40,5ºC - Portel, Oriola
40,4ºC - Setúbal
40,3ºC - Lousã
40,2ºC - Santarém, Fonte Boa
40,1ºC - Castro Verde, N.Corvo


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 17:51)

AnDré disse:


> Às 15h UTC, EMAs *>=41,8ºC - Álcacer do Sal, Barrosinha
> 41,2ºC - Viana do Alentejo
> 41,0ºC - Coruche
> 40,7ºC - Santarém, Cidade
> ...


*
42,7 Ourém*


----------



## thunder_chaser (4 Jul 2013 às 18:31)

Por Beja não se atingiu os 40ºC por duas décimas. 39,8ºC às 16:15h loool


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jul 2013 às 19:28)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2013*



Henrique disse:


> Em *Sao Miguel de Machede*, Redondo, 40.4 °C ao meio dia... terá algumas influências de radiação directa?
> Senão, terá uma "boa" máxima.
> 
> http://portuguese.wunderground.com/...st?query=38.64323044,-7.73714304&sp=IVORAEVO2



Boa tarde.

No ano passado essa estação num dos dias em que nenhuma estação ultrapassou os 37-39ºC, acusava + de 43ºC. E foram vários dias com valores desses.
Aqui no litoral norte também algumas estações no wunderground tiveram mais de 40ºC - são estações localizadas em escolas secundárias, e provavelmente terão apenas o RS que vem com a estação ou mesmo nenhum - claramente insuficiente nestes dias de radiação solar intensa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jul 2013 às 20:43)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2013*

A mínima na próxima noite deve ficar aquém do previsto!
Ainda nem são 21h e já vai nos 31,1ºC, até ontem a esta hora estava mais calor.
Este vento que começou ao final da tarde e as nuvens vieram estar tudo


----------



## actioman (4 Jul 2013 às 21:02)

A máxima por cá, que é a nova máxima do ano, foi de 38,3ºC pelas 16h37.
A mínima também foi de destaque: 24,4ºC pelas 03h53, sendo igualmente a mínima mais alta da estação este ano. 

Neste momento registo ainda 35,4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2013 às 22:40)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 37,8 ºC (16h31)
Temperatura mínima = 23,1 ºC (04h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 30,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *37,8 ºC* (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2013 às 00:09)

Boas

A minima da noite passada em Armação de pêra foi de 24,0°C 

Agora estao 25°C mais uma minima tropical agora vão ser a perder a conta! Agua do mar bem tropical


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2013 às 03:02)

Incriveis estas noites de Portalegre 31.1ºC ás 2 da manhã, tenho que ir lá passar uma destas noites abrasadoras


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jul 2013 às 03:50)

31,5ºC neste momento com vento de NE  Absolutamente a ferver.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2013 às 05:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> 31,5ºC neste momento com vento de NE  Absolutamente a ferver.



Será que vais ter uma minima superior a 30ºC? 
Já te aconteceu alguma vez?


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2013 às 11:53)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo, vento moderado de leste e 28.7ºC.

Às 11 horas, Aljezur já ia lançada com 33.6ºC, seguido de Portimão com 31.6ºC.


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2013 às 13:49)

Esse é o problema da costa vicentina. Com sueste começa a derreter daquele lado. Zambujeira e Odemira com 36-37ºC


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jul 2013 às 14:07)

Boas pessoal.
Agora fiquei espantado com a temperatura registada em Sines pelas 12UTC.
37.7ºc


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 14:09)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Agora fiquei espantado com a temperatura registada em Sines pelas 12UTC.
> 37.7ºc



Realmente não é muito habitual


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jul 2013 às 14:34)

Se não fosse a viragem do vento de madrugada a mínima teria sido de 30,4ºC, mas foi de 25,7ºC. Agora sigo com 37,0ºC.

Nickname: Com esta estação superior não, mas já aconteceu algumas vezes na cidade, na estação do IPMA,m mas não recentemente


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2013 às 15:51)

Em Armacao vendaval tudo voa lol mar muito revolto bandeira amarela estao 28°C


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2013 às 16:20)

miguel disse:


> Em Armacao vendaval tudo voa lol mar muito revolto bandeira amarela estao 28°C



Na praia da Luz está bandeira vermelha e pode-se ver em directo:

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-da-luz/


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jul 2013 às 16:24)

homem do mar disse:


> 42,7 Ourém




Onde podo encontrar esses dados em tempo real, e otra pregunta, onde podo ver os dados de Amaraleja tambem em tempo real???

Obrigado


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jul 2013 às 16:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na praia da Luz está bandeira vermelha e pode-se ver em directo:
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-da-luz/



A praia de Faro é que deve estar boa, o mar rebenta-nos quase na cara, e aqueles gajos com bandeira verde no outro dia. Ou sabes nadar bem e mergulhas, ou então vens na onda ...

Hoje então deve estar brutal ....


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (5 Jul 2013 às 16:32)

Ferreiro disse:


> Onde podo encontrar esses dados em tempo real, e otra pregunta, onde podo ver os dados de Amaraleja tambem em tempo real???
> 
> Obrigado



Dados de Ourém em tempo real! 

http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/GetOtherStationData.php


----------



## pax_julia (5 Jul 2013 às 16:34)

Por Beja 40,5ºC batidos a vento fraco a moderado de ESE. Mais de 5 min na rua torna-se insuportável...


----------



## Agreste (5 Jul 2013 às 16:53)

Amanhã é que o levante chega com força... vou ver. 

Aljezur começou a aliviar depois dos mais de 37ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 17:50)

Ferreiro disse:


> Onde podo encontrar esses dados em tempo real, e otra pregunta, onde podo ver os dados de Amaraleja tambem em tempo real???
> 
> Obrigado



Ferreiro, ontem Alcacer do Sal (Barrosinha) registou uma temperatura máxima semelhante, cerca de *42,8ºC*.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 18:22)

Ferreiro disse:


> Onde podo encontrar esses dados em tempo real, e otra pregunta, onde podo ver os dados de Amaraleja tambem em tempo real???
> 
> Obrigado


http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/GetOtherStationData.php
Quanto a amareleja neste momento tem a estação off mas podes acompanhar outras aqui
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2013 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, vento moderado de Sueste.

Máxima: 29.7ºC
mínima: 23.2ºC
actual: 28.3ºC


----------



## actioman (5 Jul 2013 às 20:23)

Por aqui registei a máxima do ano hoje com 38,8ºC pelas 17h aproximadamente.

Neste momento ainda registo 36,9ºC.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 20:57)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui registei a máxima do ano hoje com 38,8ºC pelas 17h aproximadamente.
> 
> Neste momento ainda registo 36,9ºC.



 A esta hora ainda estas com essa temperatura vai ser quentinha a noite


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jul 2013 às 22:44)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 38,2 ºC (17h23)
Temperatura mínima = 26,2 ºC (06h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 31,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *38,2 ºC* (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2013 às 22:44)

Por aqui, 25.2ºC e sem pinga de vento. Durante a madrugada, lá por volta das 4 h da manhã começa a acordar o vento. 

A Bóia de Faro já indica ondulação quase nos 2 metros e com picos de 3.3 metros, aqui mais parece que vem aí um tsunami, o barulho do mar é ensurdecedor, com as marés vivas devido à Lua Nova, entre amanhã e 3ª feira vai ser giro, a ondulação na costa algarvia.


----------



## frederico (5 Jul 2013 às 22:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, 25.2ºC e sem pinga de vento. Durante a madrugada, lá por volta das 4 h da manhã começa a acordar o vento.
> 
> A Bóia de Faro já indica ondulação quase nos 2 metros e com picos de 3.3 metros, aqui mais parece que vem aí um tsunami, o barulho do mar é ensurdecedor, com as marés vivas devido à Lua Nova, entre amanhã e 3ª feira vai ser giro, a ondulação na costa algarvia.



Acheia curiosa a descida da temperatura da água do mar. Hoje desceu para 21ºC, que é temperatura para sudoeste e não para levante.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jul 2013 às 13:30)

Obrigado pelas respostas.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2013 às 13:51)

Apreensivo com as temperaturas na costa vicentina... o máximo de ontem já foi ultrapassado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Jul 2013 às 14:01)

Agreste disse:


> Apreensivo com as temperaturas na costa vicentina... o máximo de ontem já foi ultrapassado.



Com levante já se sabe como é na Costa Vicentina, é a única situação meteorológica que faz subir as temperaturas dos 30ºC junto ao litoral nessa região.

Não sei se não serão batidos máximos históricos por lá durante o dia de hoje...


----------



## belem (6 Jul 2013 às 14:05)

Então e ninguém vai fazer um tour pelas zonas mais quentes do Vale do Guadiana, para registar temperaturas? lol

PS: Para quem está na zona de Castelo Branco, podia dar um salto às zonas mais quentes do Vale do Tejo (e no Norte Interior, podiam fazer uma pequena peregrinação até às zonas mais quentes do Vale do Douro). lol


----------



## sielwolf (6 Jul 2013 às 14:33)

Máxima do ano atingida em Monchique. 34,9ºC
19% de humidade


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2013 às 15:29)

Boas

Aqui em Armação de Pêra estão agora apenas 27°C muito levante o mar não está para brincadeiras mas continua muito quentinha a agua até da gosto!


----------



## frederico (6 Jul 2013 às 16:47)

belem disse:


> Então e ninguém vai fazer um tour pelas zonas mais quentes do Vale do Guadiana, para registar temperaturas? lol
> 
> PS: Para quem está na zona de Castelo Branco, podia dar um salto às zonas mais quentes do Vale do Tejo (e no Norte Interior, podiam fazer uma pequena peregrinação até às zonas mais quentes do Vale do Douro). lol



Se não tivesse que fazer iria ao Pocinho.


----------



## Fil (6 Jul 2013 às 17:40)

Grande diferença entre Sines e o Cabo:


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jul 2013 às 19:24)

Extremos de hoje:

*Sítio das Fontes*
Tmáx: 33,6ºC
Tmín: 18,9ºC
Rajada máxima: 48,3km/h

*Carvoeiro* (valores ainda em análise)
Tmáx: 28,1ºC
Tmín: 23,3ºC
Rajada máxima: 47,9km/h

Neste momento sigo com 29,2ºC no Sítio das Fontes e 25,9ºC em Carvoeiro, com vento de SE, fraco a moderado.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2013 às 21:58)

Se Sines (cidade) bateu um recorde de temperatura hoje (40,7ºC) penso que os 38,1ºC de Aljezur de ontem podem também ser um recorde.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2013 às 22:22)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 37,9 ºC (17h34)
Temperatura mínima = 26,8 ºC (06h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 31,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,2 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2013 às 23:50)

Agreste disse:


> Se Sines (cidade) bateu um recorde de temperatura hoje (40,7ºC) penso que os *38,1ºC de Aljezur de ontem *podem também ser um recorde.



Aljezur teve hoje uma máxima de 38,5 ºC !!!!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2013 às 15:34)

Barreira psicológica dos 40ºC batida, com 40,3ºC actuais.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jul 2013 às 16:02)

Depois de ter estado em Tróia-Mar até ao inicio da tarde, chego a Vendas Novas  com a temperatura acima dos 40ºC.
Neste momento estão por aqui 41.9ºC e continua em subida


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2013 às 16:23)

Está a entrar noroeste de forma capaz por isso Aljezur arrefeceu para valores mais normais. No entanto quase todo o alentejo está acima dos 40ºC. Se o noroeste falhar avança o levante até à praia.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jul 2013 às 19:14)




----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 19:35)

Epa isso é muita fruta.
Ontem essa mesma estação registou uma maxima *43,0ºC*,estou curioso para ver o valor de hoje.Faço ideia os valores daqueles locais remotos mesmo nos confins do Sado...
______

*Aljezur *registou  ontem uma máxima de *39,0ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (7 Jul 2013 às 20:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa isso é muita fruta.
> Ontem essa mesma estação registou uma maxima *43,0ºC*



http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Soci...309372&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook



> "Em termos de estações dos distritos, a temperatura mais elevada foi a de Setúbal, com 42,4º", disse à agência Lusa o meteorologista Bruno Café.
> 
> O meteorologista adiantou que o máximo histórico absoluto de um local foi alcançado em Sines, no distrito de Setúbal, que atingiu os 40.7º.
> 
> Já o máximo histórico do mês de julho foi alcançado em Vila Real, que atingiu os 38 graus, disse Bruno Café, salientando que outros valores mais elevados foram registados em Coruche,* Alcácer do Sal (42ºC)*, Leiria (40,2º), Santarém (41,3), Évora (40,6), e Beja, (40,3º).



Foi mesmo 43ºC?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jul 2013 às 20:21)

Geiras disse:


> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Soci...309372&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> 
> 
> Foi mesmo 43ºC?



Sim, foi.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2013 às 20:21)

Na verdade...





Agora, não entendo o porquê de no comunicado do IPMA não constar essa estação...


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 20:23)

Pinhão ainda foi mais quente 43,4ºC...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2013 às 21:58)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 39,6 ºC (17h46)
Temperatura mínima = 27,5 ºC (06h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 32,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Hoje registei a temperatura mínima mais elevada de sempre aqui em Estremoz (dados desde 2007); a temperatura máxima de hoje ficou apenas a 0,2 ºC do máximo absoluto que registei no dia *30/07/2007.

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *39,6 ºC* (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## actioman (7 Jul 2013 às 23:54)

Boas.

Hoje o meteoelvas registou uma máxima de 39,8ºC pelas 15h45, que é simultâneamente a máxima do ano. E a mínima ficou-se pelos 22,1ºC pelas 07h aproximadamente.

Neste momento a estação ainda regista 30,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 12:31)

Boas

Hoje o _*IPMA*_ foi mais célere na colocação dos dados referentes ao dia de ontem,aqui fica o _top5_, impressionante. 

Mora : *43,9ºC*
Alcacer do Sal,Barrosinha:* 43,8ºC*
Portel,Oriola: *42,6ºC*
Viana do Alentejo: *42,4ºC*
Avis: *41,9ºC*

PS: Os ultimos 4 dias em Alcacer do Sal(Barrosinha) têm sido brutais.
T.maximas
4 de Julho: *42,8ºC*
5 de Julho: *42,8ºC*
6 de Julho: *43,0ºC*
7 de Julho:*43,8ºC*

No outro dia, vi na TV o pessoal da câmara municipal de Alcacer a molhar as ruas, pudera.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jul 2013 às 12:32)

Bom, parece que aqueceu aqui... a diferença de temperaturas dentro da cidade anda entre os 32ºC junto da ria e os 35ºC nas hortas. Nem sequer há água fria.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jul 2013 às 13:15)

Boas,

Mais um dia quentinho por aqui, com, *34,3ºC* registados de momento no Sítio das Fontes.

O vento continua moderado de S-SE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2013 às 13:24)

Parece que isto hoje, ligaram o forno, sigo com 31.0ºC   mas à volta está tudo com temperaturas bem superiores, Faro vai com 32ºC, Almancil já vai acima dos 34ºC e Tavira nos 32.5ºC. Lá vem a tostadeira, hoje o sueste já não refresca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2013 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a temperatura foi mais alta do que nos últimos dias. 

Máxima: 33.3ºC
mínima: 23.3ºC
actual: 31.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2013 às 22:45)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 39,1 ºC (16h42)
Temperatura mínima = 26,5 ºC (06h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 30,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2013 às 12:11)

Bom dia,

E pronto, virou um pocuo a Norte e já está o Sítio das Fontes com *36ºC *(nova máxima do ano), e ainda deve subir mais... Agora é o interior do Algarve a torrar.

Em Carvoeiro ainda sigo com ventinho de SE, pelo que a temperatura ainda está apenas nos 30ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2013 às 12:31)

Por aqui, ainda está sueste e sigo com 31.4ºC, se vira para Norte ai jasus.  De Beja para cima, já está tudo Oeste, só no Algarve e de Beja para abaixo está SE, tirando a Fóia que tem NW.


----------



## rozzo (9 Jul 2013 às 13:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, ainda está sueste e sigo com 31.4ºC, se vira para Norte ai jasus.  De Beja para cima, já está tudo Oeste, só no Algarve e de Beja para abaixo está SE, tirando a Fóia que tem NW.



Talvez as brisas se aguentem... Talvez.... 

Hoje já há alguma chance de abrirem o forno ao fim do dia. O dia mais problemático para o Algarve nesse aspecto assim de repente parece-me amanhã, em que a sinóptica está de WNW aos 850hPa e com fluxo mais intenso, e ainda com muito calor acumulado em todo o Alentejo. Não é bem de Norte marcado, talvez não o suficiente para induzir fluxo de Norte à superfície, e talvez assim aguente uma boa brisa de SW... Talvez mais uma vez...
Na 5ª o fluxo continua parecido, mas já deverá ter sido varrido algum do calor no Alentejo, mas ainda assim será um dia bem quente.
Mas esperemos para ver, que é sempre um perigo e uma dificuldade a previsão deste fenómeno na costa algarvia.


----------



## Redfish (9 Jul 2013 às 15:09)

Boas...

Por Loulé a maxima do ano foi atingida com a temperatura a superar os 38º...

Em alguns locais do interior Algarvio as temperaturas certamente deverão rondar os 40º...


----------



## Agreste (9 Jul 2013 às 15:14)

Havia alguém aqui da Nave do Barão... como é que estará a temperatura por lá? É uma cova protegida do vento.


----------



## Redfish (9 Jul 2013 às 15:48)

Agreste disse:


> Havia alguém aqui da Nave do Barão... como é que estará a temperatura por lá? É uma cova protegida do vento.



Boas.. 

Sou eu de lá da Nave do Barão, lá ontem sei que marcou 37º as 17:45h no carro...

Hoje não sei mas os valores deverão rondar os 40/41º pois este vento quase lá não entra...
Na zona da subida da Lagoa em onde se sente uma variação termica interessante...

Nessa zona é onde já verifiquei os recordes quer as maximas quer as minimas.

Maximas na casa dos 43º e minimas nos -7º...

Uma EMA lá fazia sucesso eheh, acreditem


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2013 às 16:39)

Estremoz: mais um dia a chegar aos 39 ºC 

Não se nota qualquer tendência para a diminuição de temperatura ...


----------



## Agreste (9 Jul 2013 às 17:38)

Suspeito que este final de tarde vai ser daqueles onde a temperatura dispara... deve entrar noroeste o que aqui mais junto da praia vai empurrar o calor todo que existe no alentejo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2013 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e subida da temperatura. 

Máxima: 34.4ºC
mínima: 22.9ºC
actual: 31.2ºC


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2013 às 20:46)

No Sítio das Fontes a máxima foi de *37,2ºC* (nova máxima do ano). Em Carvoeiro a máxima foi de 30,1ºC (valor ainda em avaliação).

Neste momento sigo com 28,3ºC e vento quase nulo de ESE no Sítio das Fontes, e com 27,4ºC e vento fraco de NE em carvoeiro.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2013 às 21:28)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 39,1 ºC (16h48)
Temperatura mínima = 25,8 ºC (06h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 31,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## actioman (10 Jul 2013 às 00:53)

Por Elvas esta 3ª feira foi de grande calor sendo batida novamente a máxima da minha estação com 39,9ºC pelas 17h29. A mínima foi de 22,6ºC registados às 06h27. Ou seja mais um dia para assar! 

Neste momento registo 28,1ºC, que já é menos qualquer coisa que em noites anteriores.

Amanhã já haverá uma noite mais fresca se as previsões se concretizarem!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2013 às 11:41)

Boas, por aqui, o dia é de céu limpo e continua o sueste contrariando o IPMA que coloca vento de Oeste durante a manhã, coisa mais errada. Sigo com 30.5ºC e vamos ver como se vai comportar isto hoje. Se o AEMET tiver razão na sua previsão para Ayamonte, domingo entra novamente o sueste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2013 às 20:19)

Boas, por aqui, o vento rodou para NW há coisa de meia hora e a fornalha está ligada a todo o vapor 

Máxima: 34.9ºC
mínima: 22.9ºC
actual: 32.3ºC

Que braseiro!

Tavira teve uma máxima de 36.2ºC e segue com 35.4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jul 2013 às 20:30)

Por cá as máximas de hoje foram:
Sítio das Fontes:* 37,2ºC*
Carvoeiro: *33,0ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 29,7ºC e vento médio na ordem dos 7,5 km/h de WNW no Sítio das Fontes, 29,6ºC  e vento médio na ordem dos 14km/h de N em Carvoeiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2013 às 21:25)

Ás 20 horas estavam em Sagres 20.9ºC e em Castro Marim com 36.8ºC. Que diferença brutal no Algarve.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2013 às 22:02)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 37,0 ºC (14h31)
Temperatura mínima = 24,6 ºC (05h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 27,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Calor  mas relativamente mais fresco que nos dias anteriores.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Agreste (10 Jul 2013 às 22:50)

Dia de lençol de poeira tal como ontem. As temperaturas subiram mas não tanto como eu pensava. A água do mar está com temperaturas de agosto.


----------



## Agreste (11 Jul 2013 às 14:44)

Hoje menos calor, menos 3/4ºC que os 33ºC de ontem. Céu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2013 às 20:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sem tanta poeira que foi varrida. Ainda tive uma mínima tropical e uma máxima acima dos 30ºC.

Máxima: 30.8ºC
mínima: 21.1ºC
actual: 26.1ºC

Que maravilha, isto tem sido a temperatura por volta da meia-noite,


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2013 às 20:51)

Manhã bem fresca, com muito nevoeiro. Mínima de 14,8ºC. Máxima mais generosa de apenas 30,5ºC (comparativamente aos outros dias), fazendo lembrar um dia do Verão de 2012.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2013 às 21:08)

*Temperaturas no Algarve entre 1 a 7 de Julho *







Fonte: COTR - SAGRAL


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2013 às 22:47)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 31,9 ºC (16h31)
Temperatura mínima = 18,1 ºC (06h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Madrugada e quase toda a manhã com nevoeiro; descida da temperatura.*

*Imagem de satélite às 08h00:*




"CopyRight Eumetsat 2013"

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2013 às 22:34)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 29,7 ºC (16h44)
Temperatura mínima = 19,6 ºC (07h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Regresso do tempo fresco com neblinas matinais.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2013 às 11:25)

Estremoz: manhã com o céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos 

Temperatura actual de 21,9 ºC, com mínima de 18,8 ºC às 03h41.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jul 2013 às 11:43)

grande falhanço ontem do IM, que previa máximas acima dos 30ºC pra Évora e pra Beja e as máximas foram de 25,3ºC em Évora e de 23,9ºC em Beja (antes que comecem a reclamar, não tou a dizer que isto não tenha que acontecer de vez em quando, os meteorologistas são humanos e a previsão é uma ciência complexa, tou apenas a constatar um facto )


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2013 às 21:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a manhã, tornando-se pouco nublado à tarde e com um vendaval desgraçado.  Durante a semana é calor e mais calor, chega ao fim de semana está um fresco do caraças nem para a praia dá. 

Máxima: 24.3ºC
mínima: 16.7ºC
actual: 19.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2013 às 22:54)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 30,7 ºC (17h00)
Temperatura mínima = 17,1 ºC (07h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Já foi possível ver muita nebulosidade na linha do horizonte (para norte) durante esta tarde...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2013 às 21:37)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 31,8 ºC (16h49)
Temperatura mínima = 17,5 ºC (08h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Nevoeiro e nuvens baixas às primeiras horas da manhã ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Agreste (16 Jul 2013 às 11:31)

manhã de sol... e de praia. Vamos ver se chegamo aos 28ºC


----------



## Agreste (16 Jul 2013 às 12:33)

Praias...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2013 às 12:40)

Epa que água...Arrifana no seu melhor,muito bom.


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Jul 2013 às 15:24)

Agreste disse:


> Praias...



Bela praia  
Mas está cá um _flat_


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jul 2013 às 16:27)

Boas,

Castro Marim (onde me encontro agora) tempo quente com vento fraco de S.

Sem Nuvens.

Segundo o IM: 27.6ºC 14H UTC e 44%HUM

Um bom dia para a pratica de praia...


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2013 às 16:55)

]ToRnAdO[;384467 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Castro Marim (onde me encontro agora) tempo quente com vento fraco de S.
> 
> ...



Há pouco tempo a água estava a 23ºC em Faro. Aí deve estar melhor.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2013 às 18:06)

frederico disse:


> Há pouco tempo a água estava a 23ºC em Faro. Aí deve estar melhor.



a água anda muito quentinha na costa portuguesa não tarda começa a aparecer os tubarões


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jul 2013 às 21:55)

Boas,

Por aqui mais um de céu limpo mas com muita humidade no ar, e em que as máximas apenas foram atingidas ao final da tarde (18h), com o vento Norte a soprar.
Assim, no Sítio das Fontes tive *31,6ºC* enquanto que em Carvoeiro a máxima foi de *26,9ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 23,1ºC e vento WNW no Sítio das Fontes e 24,2ºC com vento N em Carvoeiro.


----------



## Agreste (16 Jul 2013 às 21:56)

Não sei se é comum mas fica aqui uma foto do avistamento de orcas com o farol de Sagres em fundo.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jul 2013 às 22:03)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei se é comum mas fica aqui uma foto do avistamento de orcas com o farol de Sagres em fundo.



Atendendo à sua distribuição geográfica (são o 2.º mamífero com maior distribuição geográfica no planeta, logo a seguir ao Homem - por acaso não sabia desta), até que nem deve ser muito raro elas passarem por cá.

Distribuição das orcas a azul:





http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3f/Cetacea_range_map_Orca.PNG


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2013 às 22:15)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 32,9 ºC (17h30)
Temperatura mínima = 18,9 ºC (06h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Jul 2013 às 11:11)

Agreste disse:


> orcas ... farol de Sagres [/URL]
> 
> Belissimo  No ano passado em Agosto vi imensos golfinhos na Ericeira.
> O que vale é que eu já tinha saído e vi da praia. Acho que tenho medo de estar lá dentro com tanta companhia e de tão grande porte. Agora orcas Ui


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jul 2013 às 20:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Atendendo à sua distribuição geográfica (são o 2.º mamífero com maior distribuição geográfica no planeta, logo a seguir ao Homem - por acaso não sabia desta), até que nem deve ser muito raro elas passarem por cá.
> 
> Distribuição das orcas a azul:
> 
> ...



Realmente não fazia ideia que eles estavam assim tao distribuidos


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2013 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e subida de temperatura.

Máxima: 30.2ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC
actual: 27.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2013 às 22:24)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 34,0 ºC (16h36) 
Temperatura mínima = 18,8 ºC (05h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*O calor intenso  de novo pelo Alentejo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2013 às 21:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 29.5ºC
mínima: 19.2ºC
actual: 26.0 ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2013 às 23:52)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 33,7 ºC (17h13) 
Temperatura mínima = 16,5 ºC (06h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2013 às 21:58)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 33,1 ºC (16h22) 
Temperatura mínima = 17,2 ºC (07h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Nevoeiro matinal.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jul 2013 às 23:20)

Boas,

Extremos de hoje por cá.

*Sítio das Fontes:* 
*Tmáx: 31,1ºC*
*Tmín: 14,0ºC*

*Carvoeiro:*
*Tmáx:25,6ºC*
*Tmín: 16,4ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 18,7ºC e sem vento nas Fontes, e com 19,7ºC e vento fraco de N em Carvoeiro.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2013 às 21:28)

Alandroal: Temperatura máxima de 34 ºC; agora 25 ºC. Muito vento esta tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2013 às 22:59)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 31,8 ºC (16h12) 
Temperatura mínima = --,- ºC (--h--)

Ontem

Temperatura máxima = 32,9 ºC (16h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2013 às 18:57)

Ah, que bom ... esta noite já vamos sentir o tempo fresco !!! Será que teremos alguma  ? Pelo menos por aqui ...

Imagem de satélite às 18h00





CopyRight Eumetsat 2013


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2013 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas agora com alguma nebulosidade alta a oeste.

Máxima: 28.3ºC
mínima: 18.8ºC
actual: 26.1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2013 às 21:13)

Por aqui céu encoberto e vento moderado com uma temperatura um pouco desagradável


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2013 às 21:59)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 32,6 ºC (16h38) 
Temperatura mínima = 16,5 ºC (06h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2013 às 09:21)

Caros amigos de Portugal,

Temos quatro dias para enviarmos milhares de mensagens sobre o Estudo de Impacte Ambiental e impedir a construção de um megaprojeto que destruirá o incrível habitat de aves da Lagoa dos Salgados, no Algarve. Juntos podemos suspender sua construção e tornar essa região numa área protegida! Envie sua mensagem agora: 
No ano passado, conseguimos impedir que um dos habitats de pássaros mais importantes de Portugal fosse destruído para a construção de um mega hotel no Algarve que iria acabar com a lagoa dos Salgados. Entretanto, ele se encontra novamente em perigo e juntos podemos, mais uma vez, impedir esse desastre! 
Em janeiro, entregamos a voz de mais de 20.000 pessoas ao governo Português que suspendeu a construção do empreendimento até que um estudo de impacte ambiental (EIA) fosse feito. Entretanto, o EIA foi elaborado pela empresa responsável pelo megaprojecto turístico e diz que “a área não tem grande valor para a biodiversidade”. Conclusão suspeita, especialmente se o mesmo estudo foi elaborado por quem tem interesse directo na sua concretização.
Mas ainda temos uma chance! O EIA se encontra disponível para consulta pública durante mais 4 dias. Se milhares de nós enviarmos nossas opiniões sobre esse empreendimento poderemos suspender sua construção e tornar essa região numa área protegida. Já vencemos uma vez, podemos vencer novamente. Quanto mais mensagens enviarmos, mais forte será nosso apelo. 

http://www.avaaz.org/po/save_salgados_lagoon/?bChSGab&v=27376 

A Lagoa dos Salgados é uma área de extrema importância para as aves, reconhecida pela BirdLife Internacional, devido às populações de aves aquáticas ameaçadas que alberga. Entretanto, este novo empreendimento fará um uso abusivo da água da lagoa, destruindo o habitat de milhares de aves. 
O Algarve não precisa de mais hotéis, campos de golfe ou alojamento de férias. Precisa sim proteger sua natureza única e a vida selvagem que dela depende. Juntos paramos o mega resort de turismo em Cabo Pulmo, no México, no ano passado. Vamos agora parar o mega hotel na lagoa dos Salgados. 
Com esperança e determinação, Carol, Diego, Alex, Nádia, Oli e toda a equipe da Avaaz 

Mais informações:

Petição com 20.000 assinaturas visa impedir construção de empreendimento turístico na Lagoa dos Salgados (RTP) 

Projecto turístico para a Lagoa dos Salgados sujeito a avaliação de impacte ambiental (Público) 

Ambientalistas alertam para "holocausto ambiental" (Expresso)

Lagoa dos Salgados

Um verdadeiro santuário para aves, muito ameaçado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2013 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, um dia de céu limpo e azul finalmente, um dia sem poeira. 

Máxima: 30.2ºC
mínima: 20.5ºC
actual: 28.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2013 às 22:34)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 31,2 ºC (17h17) 
Temperatura mínima = 16,3 ºC (04h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2013 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 29.9ºC
mínima: 21.7ºC
actual: 28.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2013 às 23:21)

Estremoz: Tempo quente, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 17,7 ºC (04h35) e os 32,5 ºC (16h25).


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2013 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 22.3ºC
actual: 27.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2013 às 11:36)

Tempo hoje mais fresco e com alguma nebulosidade.

Alandroal: Temp. mínima de 15,5 ºC (ontem foi de 17 ºC).


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jul 2013 às 17:06)

Boas,

Por cá o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e sigo com 26,9ºC no Sítio das Fontes e 22,4ºC em Carvoeiro. Os extremos de hoje foram:
*Sítio das Fontes*
*TMáx: 29ºC*
*TMin: 15,7ºC*

*Carvoeiro*
*TMáx: 22,9ºC*
*TMin: 17,3ºC*

Destaque para o vento, que aumentou de intensidade e já chegou aos *51,5km/h* no Sítio das Fontes e aos *50,9km/h* em Carvoeiro. Neste momento, o vento médio (10 minutos) está na ordem dos 36km/h em ambos os locais, de W/WNW.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2013 às 03:46)

Chuva fraca. 16,5ºC e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2013 às 04:24)

Alandroal: chuva fraca  a patir das 04h00.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2013 às 05:55)

Por aqui, já leva a chover fraco há mais de 1 hora e levo 3 mm acumulados.


----------



## actioman (27 Jul 2013 às 13:37)

Boa tarde por cá também a chuva deu o ar da sua graça pela primeira vez este mês e após um interregno de 38 dias! 
E apesar de ser em pouca quantidade (medi apenas 0,2mm) deu para limpar um pouco o ambiente e assentar a poeira! 

Neste momento registo um frescos 23,3ºC e o céu está parcialmente nublado:







Abraço à comunidade e boas férias para quem está no seu merecido período sazonal de descanso!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2013 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas e com chuva de madrugada que rendeu tanto como o mês de Maio.  Ainda, ontem a meteorologista do IPMA na RTP1 que o fim de semana ia ser de praia no Algarve, hoje não teve nada convidativo.  

Máxima: 23.8ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC
actual: 21.6ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm

O céu está fantástico com o laranja do pôr do sol a constatar com o negro, olhando ao radar do IPMA parece-me que vem aí algo mais. Esta sensibilidade do radar deixa-me algo confuso , nem sei se é ruído, chuva fraca, moderada ou forte.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jul 2013 às 21:47)

Boas,

O dia foi, de facto, menos bom para a praia, com muitas nuvens durante a madrugada e manhã e agora ao final da tarde a aumentar novamente. A máxima foi baixinha, tendo registado *24,9ºC* no Sítio das Fontes e *20,5ºC* em Carvoeiro.

O pôr-do-sol esteve fantástico, "_pegando fogo_" às nuvens!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2013 às 22:19)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O dia foi, de facto, menos bom para a praia, com muitas nuvens durante a madrugada e manhã e agora ao final da tarde a aumentar novamente. A máxima foi baixinha, tendo registado *24,9ºC* no Sítio das Fontes e *20,5ºC* em Carvoeiro.
> 
> O pôr-do-sol esteve fantástico, "_pegando fogo_" às nuvens!



Fantástico ecobcg!  Aqui, só via na linha do horizonte, aí estava mesmo brutal.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2013 às 23:55)

Alandroal: tempo fresco, com períodos de céu muito nublado e alguma precipitação durante a madrugada. A temperatura oscilou entre os 17 ºC e os 28,5 ºC, estando agora 19 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jul 2013 às 15:08)

Trovão abafado com 22,2ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jul 2013 às 22:48)

Pôr do Sol hoje em Vila Nova de Milfontes


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2013 às 22:51)

Alandroal: céu parcialmente nublado sem precipitação; temperatura a oscilar entre os 15 ºC e os 28,5 ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2013 às 23:25)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 29,7 ºC (16h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jul 2013 às 11:59)

Bons dias,

A manhã segue quentinha por aqui, com *34,1ºC* no Sítio das Fontes e *29,2ºC* em Carvoeiro neste momento. Promete aquecer um pouco mais ainda...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2013 às 14:18)

Diferença abismal de temperatura de ontem para hoje, 34,2ºC actuais. Mínima de 16,5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2013 às 23:51)

30,0ºC... Em subida depois de estar nos 28ºC.  Vento de NE fraco mas constante.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2013 às 00:02)

Alandroal: Temp. máxima de 37 ºC nesta terça-feira.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2013 às 20:53)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 35,4 ºC (16h05)
Temperatura mínima = 21,5 ºC (05h55)

Ontem, dia 30 de Julho:

Temperatura mínima = 16,8 ºC (07h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 29,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,6 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 14,8 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jul 2013 às 23:14)

Boas,

Então por aqui os extremos de hoje foram.

*Sítio das Fontes*
*TMáx: 32,9ºC*
*TMín: 15,8ºC*

*Carvoeiro*
*TMáx: 29,1ºC*
*TMín: 20,7ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 21ºC  e vento de SSW no Sítio das Fontes e 24,6ºC e vento de E em Carvoeiro.


----------

